# 1941 Schwinn built Witte Flyer



## richjw1946 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just finished  my 1941 Witte Flyer.


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Looks good!!*

Nice job, any before pictures?


----------



## richjw1946 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes -  I will add a before picture.  Thanks


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 27, 2014)

Bravo!  Very nice job. I used black walls on my black 41 also. I think it looks better against the black paint and chrome rims. New light or salvaged the original?


----------



## richjw1946 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Witte Flyer headlight*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Bravo!  Very nice job. I used black walls on my black 41 also. I think it looks better against the black paint and chrome rims. New light or salvaged the original?




I think the black walls look better too.  That is the original headlight. Thanks for your comments.


----------

